# Rhinestones on satin



## icewand (Mar 21, 2006)

We would really like to use rhinestones on some satin material but can't seem to get it to work. We are using hotfix rhinestones on Hotfix transfer tape with a heat press. We usually press for 10-15 seconds on our t shirts but when removing the transfer tape on the satin robe it pulls and makes the satin go funny around the edge. 

The rhinestones look great but the material where the transfer tape has been isn't good enough to sell. We have seen other people do this but can't work it out. Less time means the stones don't stick well. 

If you use a Hotfix wand how do you create the design on the garment? With the transfers we mirror image, place rhinestones etc. 

Any advice or tips would be great!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I have never tried satin...i would imagine a wand is the way to go. 

I would.....
cut my hartco sandblast template holes double the size I would normally. Stick my template on the garment and then using a wand place my stones in the center of my holes.


----------



## icewand (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks, that sounds like a good way if we can't use the transfer tape. 

Thanks


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Are you peeling the tape when it's still hot or letting it cool down? I find the tape peels away from the fabric better when it's still hot. I've never applied to satin either but the hot peel might work better for that material.


----------



## icewand (Mar 21, 2006)

We haven't tried peeling it straight away as I thought the rhinestones needed a while to adhere. Will try that too. Thanks for your help.


----------



## avinar (Apr 28, 2007)

satin's are very sensitive fabrics while using heat.
there are many factors here to check :

1-sometimes the quality of the transfer tape is not suitable for satin.satin needs a LESS ADHESIVE paper.

2-for satin, nylons,delicate fabrics (silks) ALWAYS trim the transfer paper to very edge of design.

3-satin needs LESS HEAT & PRESSURE compare to cotton.
the polyester (man made)fabrics heat up quicker than cotton (natural) based.

4-always apply pressure after heat press by hand (using gloves or any fabric to prevent burning your hand . 

hope this helps (& sorry for my Eng.


----------



## icewand (Mar 21, 2006)

avinar said:


> satin's are very sensitive fabrics while using heat.
> there are many factors here to check :
> 
> 1-sometimes the quality of the transfer tape is not suitable for satin.satin needs a LESS ADHESIVE paper.
> ...


Thank you, going to try less heat and pressure.


----------



## SewChic (Aug 21, 2011)

icewand said:


> Thank you, going to try less heat and pressure.


Thanks for the tips. I have a hotronix press, what temp, pressure and time would you recommend?
Patty


----------

